# [SOLVED] Logon Process Initialization Failure



## zebigd

Hello,
Recently I started getting this error when starting up windows:










I usually just restart the computer and it doesn't appear again, until I shut down the computer completely and turn it on again.
I also tried choosing normal startup in msconfig but it didn't work.

Anyone knows how to fix it so it wont appear again?


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Logon Process Initialization Failure*

Download the Microsoft Hotfix: "Logon Process Initialization Failure" error message and the logon process does not start in Windows 7 or in Windows Server 2008 R2


----------



## zebigd

*Re: Logon Process Initialization Failure*

Wow, thank you very much, it worked.
I wonder why I didn't find it earlier.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Logon Process Initialization Failure*

Glad you got it sorted. Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## Queenkib

Hi, forgive my ignorance but how do I apply the hotfix when I can't even log onto the computer?I have already downloaded the hotfix.


----------



## jimscreechy

Similarly, how did you download the hotfix if you can't logon?


----------



## Queenkib

I downloaded it using another computer...I can't go past the logon screen on the affected computer.Do I make sense?


----------



## spunk.funk

*1. Windows 7* – as your computer starts up, keep pressing the F8 key until you see the Advanced Boot Options screen (includes Safe Mode options)
Select ‘*Repair Your Computer*’ at the top of options and press the Enter key then follow the prompts through to the System Recovery Options menu
On this menu, select ‘*Command Prompt*’ to open a Command Prompt Window
*OR*
*2. Vista and Windows 7* – boot from a Windows Recovery CD or installation DVD.
When prompted, press any key to boot from the DVD
Select your language options and click Next
Click on ‘*Repair Your Computer*’ then choose your operating system (Windows) to repair
Click ‘Next’ to display the Recovery Options menu – on this menu, select ‘*Command Prompt*’ to open a Command Prompt window


In the Command Prompt window type the following command: *net user administrator /active:yes*
Now press the Return/ENTER key – you should see a message saying ‘the command completed successfully’. Close the Command Prompt window and Restart the computer
Login as the Administrator, with no password. Install the patch. Logout of Admin account and login normally.


----------



## satvik.dh

I tried the command it worked but when i restart then the login does not appear. Instead the system restarts again and again.what should i do ??


----------



## spunk.funk

@satvik.dh Please do not hijack someone else's thread, you should start your own thread to avoid confusion. Boot off of the Windows DVD and choose *Repair Your Computer. *


----------



## GoSpursGo

spunk.funk said:


> *1. Windows 7* – as your computer starts up, keep pressing the F8 key until you see the Advanced Boot Options screen (includes Safe Mode options)
> Select ‘*Repair Your Computer*’ at the top of options and press the Enter key then follow the prompts through to the System Recovery Options menu
> On this menu, select ‘*Command Prompt*’ to open a Command Prompt Window
> *OR*
> *2. Vista and Windows 7* – boot from a Windows Recovery CD or installation DVD.
> When prompted, press any key to boot from the DVD
> Select your language options and click Next
> Click on ‘*Repair Your Computer*’ then choose your operating system (Windows) to repair
> Click ‘Next’ to display the Recovery Options menu – on this menu, select ‘*Command Prompt*’ to open a Command Prompt window
> 
> 
> In the Command Prompt window type the following command: *net user administrator /active:yes*
> Now press the Return/ENTER key – you should see a message saying ‘the command completed successfully’. Close the Command Prompt window and Restart the computer
> Login as the Administrator, with no password. Install the patch. Logout of Admin account and login normally.


I have been getting the logon process initialisation failure message. I have downloaded the hot fix to a memory stick. I have entered the command prompt as above, received the message saying 'the command completed successfully'. When I close window and restart computer, I do not seem to get to a place which allows me to install the patch. Any ideas as to why this is so?

Any ideas, please, as what I must do to be able to upload patch from memory stick?


----------



## spunk.funk

If you enabled the Hidden Administrator in the Command Prompt as outlined in post # 8 then after you restart, you will have the option to login as the Administrator, as well as your user account. Login then apply the hotfix.


----------



## hack me

what if the command prompt not working?


----------



## spunk.funk

@hack Me, please do not hijack another persons thread, especially a solved one. start your own thread as your issues are different.


----------



## silvagc

Altough is marked as solved , i've folowed the steps provided and they didint solve the issue.

I've no alternative login, the message shows up as soon as windows starts.


----------



## spunk.funk

> please do not hijack another persons thread, especially a solved one. Please start your own thread, as your issues are different.


----------



## silvagc

This is how i read your answer : " I do not know the answer so pls go away " :smile:

Cause the situation is really the same... not another different issue.

For the sake of other persons i will describe what solved my problem after i tried all the methods in this and other forum.

Replace the content of Windows\System32\config\Software with the content of windows\system32\config\regback\software 

For the people with less knowladge :

-> I've booted to cmd (command prompt )from the windows 7 cd and made the command:
1 - "ren C:\Windows\System32\config\Software C:\Windows\System32\config\Software_bck" to store a backup
2- "copy C:\Windows\System32\config\RegBack\Software C:\Windows\System32\config\"

And that solved the problem for me.

People can also check the log of logon process in C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs\Application.evtx by copying to pen drive or another external device and open it in another windows pc ( with mac will be painful )

Is this a hijack ?!


----------



## spunk.funk

@silvagc Thank you for sharing your solution. I am sorry you feel that way, but your situation is different then the OP's and his thread is _solved_. We could have helped you with your situation if you would have followed the advice and started another thread. But thank you for posting your solution.


----------

